# HELP! SUM1 SLASHED MY TIRES-ADVICE!!?



## CLUELESS300Slady (Dec 3, 2017)

So last week some drunk A-hole threw a brick through my front windshield. (He went to jail) It still ended up costing me $200. This week I wake up to ALL 4 OF MY TIRES SLASHED! I recently moved from the West coast too the Pittsburgh area. So with that and Christmas $$ is tight! I'm having a hell of a hard time finding 4 USED tires. They are 235 55 R19....seems as though everyone around here drives some sort of truck or SUV. I am driving my 2014 Chrysler 300 S AWD. My question is....since I, obviously need all 4 tires replaced, do they have to be the 235 55 R19? Or could they be replaced with a different sizes 19 inch tire since I am having such a hard time finding them? Any help , guidance , advice or suggestions would be very much appreciated! As, I am, as my username suggests..CLUELESS. Thanks In advance.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Post in your local region, posting on advice thread is pointless.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I would just call a tire store for the answer. Or read the owner's manual.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Gilby said:


> I would just call a tire store for the answer. Or read the owner's manual.


No, she wants us to take OUR time and do it for her and then let her know. I think her name says it all.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Try a salvage yard if you just want a cheap replacement to last you past the Holidays.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Take out a title loan.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

If all four tires are not the same size your ABS and traction control will likely be disabled and the warning will be lit. They dont have to be the exact size of the originals but you need a matched set to avoid this.

If you must mismatch try to at least have two of the same size on each axle.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CLUELESS300Slady said:


> I'm having a hell of a hard time finding 4 USED tires.


So you've looked for the used tires, it seems. 
What did the guys at the tire shops say?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

CLUELESS300Slady said:


> So last week some drunk A-hole threw a brick through my front windshield. (He went to jail) It still ended up costing me $200. This week I wake up to ALL 4 OF MY TIRES SLASHED! I recently moved from the West coast too the Pittsburgh area. So with that and Christmas $$ is tight! I'm having a hell of a hard time finding 4 USED tires. They are 235 55 R19....seems as though everyone around here drives some sort of truck or SUV. I am driving my 2014 Chrysler 300 S AWD. My question is....since I, obviously need all 4 tires replaced, do they have to be the 235 55 R19? Or could they be replaced with a different sizes 19 inch tire since I am having such a hard time finding them? Any help , guidance , advice or suggestions would be very much appreciated! As, I am, as my username suggests..CLUELESS. Thanks In advance.


Do you have comp insurance? If so, what's your deductible?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Buy some Korean tires from amazon. I bought Kuhmo for $50 each. Find someone to mount and balance it for $50.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

CLUELESS300Slady said:


> So last week some drunk A-hole threw a brick through my front windshield. (He went to jail) It still ended up costing me $200. This week I wake up to ALL 4 OF MY TIRES SLASHED! I recently moved from the West coast too the Pittsburgh area. So with that and Christmas $$ is tight! I'm having a hell of a hard time finding 4 USED tires. They are 235 55 R19....seems as though everyone around here drives some sort of truck or SUV. I am driving my 2014 Chrysler 300 S AWD. My question is....since I, obviously need all 4 tires replaced, do they have to be the 235 55 R19? Or could they be replaced with a different sizes 19 inch tire since I am having such a hard time finding them? Any help , guidance , advice or suggestions would be very much appreciated! As, I am, as my username suggests..CLUELESS. Thanks In advance.


I just have ONE question.
Why, on God's green earth, would you move from the west coast to Pitts freaking burg?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Pittsburgh is awesome! They do tend to be a bit Union sympathetic though.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

OK, so who the hell did this, and why? This does not sound like a complete story and I would doubt that the person who threw the brick had nothing to do with cutting the tires. If you don't solve that problem this is going to happen again and replacing the tires is futile.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> OK, so who the hell did this, and why? This does not sound like a complete story and I would doubt that the person who threw the brick had nothing to do with cutting the tires. If you don't solve that problem this is going to happen again and replacing the tires is futile.


Only one person does this...
The wife of the guy she's messing with.

At least that's what my wife did to that $#&@


----------



## CLUELESS300Slady (Dec 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Only one person does this...
> The wife of the guy she's messing with.
> 
> At least that's what my wife did that that $&@


The brick thing happend I'm Albuququerque. The tires in Pittsburgh. It was under related


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

CLUELESS300Slady said:


> The brick thing happend I'm Albuququerque. The tires in Pittsburgh. It was under related


Under-related (def) noun. Common familial term in Appalachian Mountains. For example: a 'relative' known as 'uncle-daddy' would be under-related. The opposite would be if brother and sister where to marry, they would be 'over-related' or 'uber-related'.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Why would anyone slash your tires, what did you do?

First week a brick and now tires? Looks like you are making people mad.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Why would anyone slash your tires, what did you do?
> 
> First week a brick and now tires? Looks like you are making people mad.


Begs to ask...

If Jesus drove Uber...

Would he charge for cleanup...???

Or maybe if you ride...

You get instant healing...8>)

Rakos


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

try simple tire or tire rack then they have you choose an installer


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

CLUELESS300Slady said:


> < . . . > I am driving my 2014 Chrysler 300 S AWD. My question is....since I, obviously need all 4 tires replaced, do they have to be the 235 55 R19? Or could they be replaced with a different sizes 19 inch tire since I am having such a hard time finding them? < . . . >


Here is a tire size/conversion calculator: https://www.discounttiredirect.com/learn/tire-size-calculator

Keep as close as possible to the original outside diameter/height/circumference. Also, be careful not to have them too wide, as they could rub against the wheel wells.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

CLUELESS300Slady said:


> The brick thing happend I'm Albuququerque. The tires in Pittsburgh. It was under related


I'm very sorry, that is some awful luck. Hopefully things will only improve from here.

I don't know anything about tires but I just wanted to say best of luck.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If I wanted advice about tires I'd call a tire shop. Why post this here?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Coachman said:


> If I wanted advice about tires I'd call a tire shop. Why post this here?


He must have learned...

That a smart monkey...

Hangs out here...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Nakali (Nov 21, 2017)

I believe all four tires slashed would be considered vandalism, therefore covered under most insurance policies.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Nakali said:


> I believe all four tires slashed would be considered vandalism, therefore covered under most insurance policies.


That is what I was thinking....


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Begs to ask...
> 
> If Jesus drove Uber...
> 
> ...


Nope..

Jesus would CLEARLY be a taxi driver... They can give free rides, uber driver can't...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Nope..
> 
> Jesus would CLEARLY be a taxi driver... They can give free rides, uber driver can't...


You are also wrong.

He would be a bus driver.

Too many followers. All are welcome.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CLUELESS300Slady said:


> So last week some drunk A-hole threw a brick through my front windshield. (He went to jail) It still ended up costing me $200. This week I wake up to ALL 4 OF MY TIRES SLASHED! I recently moved from the West coast too the Pittsburgh area. So with that and Christmas $$ is tight! I'm having a hell of a hard time finding 4 USED tires. They are 235 55 R19....seems as though everyone around here drives some sort of truck or SUV. I am driving my 2014 Chrysler 300 S AWD. My question is....since I, obviously need all 4 tires replaced, do they have to be the 235 55 R19? Or could they be replaced with a different sizes 19 inch tire since I am having such a hard time finding them? Any help , guidance , advice or suggestions would be very much appreciated! As, I am, as my username suggests..CLUELESS. Thanks In advance.


On all wheel drive
ALL TIRES MUST MATCH !

Buy the right tires now.

Or buy the right tires and new transmission later.



RynoHawk said:


> Try a salvage yard if you just want a cheap replacement to last you past the Holidays.


Make sure tires were NOT the cause of the salvaged vehicle being wrecked. !


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> On all wheel drive
> ALL TIRES MUST MATCH !
> 
> Buy the right tires now.
> ...


So you're saying...

Not to drive on bad tires...???

Rakos








PS. They call that LUCKY...!
That's a torn belt you see on the bottom of the picture...8>O


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> So you're saying...
> 
> Not to drive on bad tires...???
> 
> ...


Would be abviseable.
I have driven on rims before.
But that is another story . . .


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

CLUELESS300Slady said:


> So last week some drunk A-hole threw a brick through my front windshield. (He went to jail) It still ended up costing me $200. This week I wake up to ALL 4 OF MY TIRES SLASHED! I recently moved from the West coast too the Pittsburgh area. So with that and Christmas $$ is tight! I'm having a hell of a hard time finding 4 USED tires. They are 235 55 R19....seems as though everyone around here drives some sort of truck or SUV. I am driving my 2014 Chrysler 300 S AWD. My question is....since I, obviously need all 4 tires replaced, do they have to be the 235 55 R19? Or could they be replaced with a different sizes 19 inch tire since I am having such a hard time finding them? Any help , guidance , advice or suggestions would be very much appreciated! As, I am, as my username suggests..CLUELESS. Thanks In advance.


Call the police and inquire if they let the drunk brick thru windshield guy out on bail

95% chance it's him


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Pittsburgh is awesome! They do tend to be a bit Union sympathetic though.


For whatever its' worth, Steelers, Pirates, and the Penguins, all SUCK!
Thank You


----------

